# forest cobras: who has them?



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

My head is throbbing from writing a thesis on them, so to have a break without digressing too far from the subject I was wondering who owns them and what localities do you have (if known)?


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Richcymru said:


> ... I was wondering who owns them and what localities do you have (if known)?


Yeah I have a bad tempered female. What you want to know?


----------



## lotti (Aug 20, 2010)

We ve one it's really placid, specially compared to the monicled we used to have she was mental!he's one of my favourates!


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

My local rep shop has one watched them feed it i thought it was going to be mad but it was really gentle taking a large rat, its about 10ft long its really beautiful.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Forrest Cobras are highly intelligent and can never be underestimated. They will use the hook stick as a branch so has the ability to surprise unexpectedly.


----------



## lotti (Aug 20, 2010)

was it predators you saw the forest?


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

Look up Welcome to the King Cobra Sanctuary they have one which has had it's venom glands removed.

There is a video of their using it to test protective gloves on their site.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

rob challis said:


> ...they have one which has had it's venom glands removed.


I would not bother to look as I detest venomoids and anyone keeping a mutilated animal.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I've seen the one at Predators, they had a lovely looking Gaboon Viper in there too.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Yeah I have a bad tempered female.


"Bad tempered" kinda goes without saying. I've *never* seen one that had a good disposition. 

Although a mate of mine had a pair of adults that were mostly fairly mellow, but they had their moments. He also had two little 18" babies that were just absolutely ballistic. As you said, not to be underestimated, complete little psychopaths with zero fear.

Those little 18" babies scared the crap out of me, even more so than mambas.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

rob challis said:


> Look up Welcome to the King Cobra Sanctuary they have one which has had it's venom glands removed.
> 
> There is a video of their using it to test protective gloves on their site.
> 
> ...


Hi there, i'm not sure where you get your info from but we have never had a venomoid snake at the KCS, we indeed tested the venom defender gloves with forest cobras, mambas, taipans, rattlers, lanceheads and of course King Cobras. None of which are venomoid, infact we have a video testing the venom defender gloves with a king cobra and venom is visible dripping off the gloves as it chews onto the glove. I own the forests that used to be housed at the KCS, they now reside at Emerald Exotics in Oxford. The male is on show, he is jet black and about 8 foot long, quite an unusual looking snake, unfortunately there is no record of his local.


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

atrox1 said:


> Hi there, i'm not sure where you get your info from but we have never had a venomoid snake at the KCS, we indeed tested the venom defender gloves with forest cobras, mambas, taipans, rattlers, lanceheads and of course King Cobras. None of which are venomoid, infact we have a video testing the venom defender gloves with a king cobra and venom is visible dripping off the gloves as it chews onto the glove. I own the forests that used to be housed at the KCS, they now reside at Emerald Exotics in Oxford. The male is on show, he is jet black and about 8 foot long, quite an unusual looking snake, unfortunately there is no record of his local.


And stunning Forests they are to .. When you gonna give them to me and dad marky :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

We have one and is a stunning snake and grumpy but again not to sure where it is from : victory:


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello mate, my pair of forests are actually for sale for £600 as they are a special pair of snakes but bloody dangerous.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

atrox1 said:


> ...bloody dangerous.


 
I won’t knock you there mate. My female is certainly not a friendly beasty. loL


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

my male is ok but the female is wild, and at a true 7 foot she has caused me some issues in the past. Thats females for you i guess ......


----------

